
Alane: Using Aluminum Hydride as Fuel - miloWS
So Aridca is legit. The USG has put out a title III contract for making this stuff. Look up Dept Energy and alane. They poured a lot of money into it. The issue is making it correctly, and cheaply. DE seems to think this can get close to 10% wt H. If this is true it will surpass batteries. New techniques on stabilization will over come the issues with the 1950s rocket applications. It would have to be sup cheap for comm buy, but the military could make use of this at some premium prices.
======
PaulHoule
I was reading this book the other day

[https://library.sciencemadness.org/library/books/ignition.pd...](https://library.sciencemadness.org/library/books/ignition.pdf)

in which Alane gets mentioned because it was one of many chemicals trialed as
a rocket fuel. A general theme in that book is that if the demand exists for a
chemical, the chemical industry will figure out how to get the cost down.
(e.g. the Takasago corporation figured out a super-efficient way to make
Menthol in the 1980s and took over the market for it.)

Alane should not be crazy expensive if there was a demand for 100's of tons a
year.

